# Good Texas EMS Companies to Work for?



## Tomanator33 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey there, I am moving to Texas here soon and looking for a good company to work for out there. I am an EMT-Basic with 5 years and 911 experience, also looking to go to paramedic school soon. I am trying to get a job before I move out there, I currently live is socal. Just looking for good companies to work for, no real preferences except I would like it to be no more than 2 hours from the major airports out there. Thanks guys in advance. Steven


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

Texas is a really, really big state. Where are you looking?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 5, 2018)

It's really small compaired to one state... Just saying


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 5, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> It's really small compaired to one state... Just saying


Yeah, Hawaii stretches 1500 miles compared to Texas' puny 800


----------



## Tomanator33 (Nov 5, 2018)

Like I said in the post, not picky just looking for a good job and would like to stay within 2 hours of either Austin, Dallas, or San Antonio.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 6, 2018)

No first hand experience but I've heard Austin Travis EMS is a pretty decent system.. http://austintexas.gov/department/career-opportunities and http://www.austintexas.gov/department/ems


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 6, 2018)

If you’re new, try for ATC or for Fire if you’re looking for potential career spots as a B. ATC is mediocre by high functioning Texas standards but certainly isn’t terrible and will be pretty cool coming from CA. San Antonio’s Fire is pretty good. LOTS of variety in all three of those areas.


----------



## aquabear (Nov 10, 2018)

If you're a EMT right now, apply for ATCEMS. They pay their EMTs really well compared to all private services and the thrid-service places that hire EMTs, and once you've put in your time, they will put you through an in-house paramedic program for free (if you pass).


----------



## Medico (Nov 12, 2018)

Starting pay at ATCEMS is $42,591 for an EMT. Your healthcare, if single, is free and the city contributes $1000 to an HSA. Other benefits are cheap and you're on a defined pension. As previously stated, you can go to Paramedic school for free in house and the dept will accommodate your schedule. The starting pay for a paramedic is now
$49,000 and will be $60,000 next year with COLA over the next 4 years.

Our OMDs have introduced  Provider levels and will be utilizing Critical care paramedics, as well as EMS fellows.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 12, 2018)

Medico said:


> Starting pay at ATCEMS is $42,591 for an EMT. Your healthcare, if single, is free and the city contributes $1000 to an HSA. Other benefits are cheap and you're on a defined pension. As previously stated, you can go to Paramedic school for free in house and the dept will accommodate your schedule. The starting pay for a paramedic is now
> $49,000 and will be $60,000 next year with COLA over the next 4 years.
> 
> Our OMDs have introduced  Provider levels and will be utilizing Critical care paramedics, as well as EMS fellows.


Are they still making medics ride as basics?


----------



## Medico (Nov 12, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Are they still making medics ride as basics?



Yes; however, there is no tenure requirement to promote anymore. Part of the reason they do this is because there is such a huge variation in the quality of people's paramedic education that not everyone is on the same page. You'll take the civil service promotional exam, get promoted and attend a 16-week training 'academy' taught by physicians. The academy is once a week and the rest of the time is spent on shift with a training officer.


----------



## aquabear (Nov 12, 2018)

Medico said:


> Yes; however, there is no tenure requirement to promote anymore. Part of the reason they do this is because there is such a huge variation in the quality of people's paramedic education that not everyone is on the same page. You'll take the civil service promotional exam, get promoted and attend a 16-week training 'academy' taught by physicians. The academy is once a week and the rest of the time is spent on shift with a training officer.


The problem is you have to wait for the next academy to start after you credential as a medic...


----------



## Medico (Nov 12, 2018)

aquabear said:


> The problem is you have to wait for the next academy to start after you credential as a medic...



Depends on how you wish to look at it; it's only a problem if you want it to be. There are usually two academies a year. You're still being compensated well and you're employed by one of a small handful EMS agencies who are civil service without being a FD. 

I didn't mind the wait. It only took ~7 months from the time I was hired to the time I was promoted. During the brief period I was credentialed at a basic level I had the opportunity to learn a decent portion of the city and county, developed relationships with hospital staff, learn the operational side, polices/procedures, and our clinical operating guidelines. 

With our new collective bargaining contract our starting pay for a paramedic is better than Wilco, we work less hours and have better benefits. It's all what you make of it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 16, 2018)

Wilco looks pretty sweet too. Just hard to psych myself up to move from Creek lol


----------



## TonyaL (Nov 22, 2018)

St Joseph Health Ems is hiring in College Station,  Tx about 2 hrs away from san Antonio give or take


----------



## Tsubasa (Jul 8, 2020)

Medico said:


> Yes; however, there is no tenure requirement to promote anymore. Part of the reason they do this is because there is such a huge variation in the quality of people's paramedic education that not everyone is on the same page. You'll take the civil service promotional exam, get promoted and attend a 16-week training 'academy' taught by physicians. The academy is once a week and the rest of the time is spent on shift with a training officer.



If you get hired on as a medic, even though you're doing basic skills until the promotion at the end of the first year, do they still allow you to wear your state of Texas Licensed Paramedic patch? (Random question, just curious!)


----------



## Medico (Jul 8, 2020)

There is no tenure to promote anymore. After you credential as a Medic you can take the next promotional exam. There are people who have promoted four months after being hired, which comes with a 17% pay raise. It's a Texas DSHS requirement that the patch you wear be what your licensed/certified as.


----------

